# tough terrain off road trailer



## jason1281art (Dec 1, 2014)

https ://m.facebook.com / profile.php ? id=177434058950435

Check out this awesome bug out trailer


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, Jason, hello there. This happens to be a forum where people interact and share ideas with one another. We ask questions of one another and establish relationships, much like real life, only with a theme.

You have just made your first and maybe only post, trying to sell something. I may be the first, but there are many here who will probably dog pile on this no-no on this forum. This is not a place to join for free advertisement of products. It has never worked before, and my guess, it is not going to work now.

You are what we call, "A One Post Wonder."


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

"One post wonder"!! Hahahaha


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't see his Facebook post...

Was his pedal powered as well?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I didn't see it either, that's not even a valid link to anything.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Link has been disabled*

Since he joined the forum to sell his wares, Naekid disabled his link. You can see the edit notes in his post!

Naekid, thank you! I think that is a great strategy. It gets the point across while the rest of us sling stuff at him!

So far, he remains a one post wonder! And he is currently online in the group, watching all of the comments, without any interaction with anyone. I wonder if this works in other forums where you join and only post a link for your stuff, a cheap marketing strategy that is going no where!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you guys remember a few years ago when the guy came on trying to peddle some land where he claimed to have found a bunch of buried gold. He even showed pictures of what was supposed to have been recovered. And now he wanted to pass the land on to someone else to find the rest of the fortune. LMAO. 

As for trailers I build my own and or refit existing trailers to bring them up to snuff. I know one guy in my neighborhood who is trying to buy old military trailers to make off road survival trailers. His costs have gone through the roof. I wish guys would read the rules of forums before jumping into selling mode.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Or he will be back wanting to talk t bow and foosball.


----------

